# Browser visualisation problems



## debboa

Sorry for thi, but I've a technical issue: since some time (a couple of months) on this PC, both with Firefox and IE, I don't see anymore all "buttons" in the thread panes (quote, multiple quote, etc) and the text format icons (just empty white boxes).

At home everything ok!

Do you know how solving this? Is it a problem with company's proxy?

thanks
Alberto


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Try clearing your cache 
(Svuota la cache del browser)


----------



## debboa

Done: cleared cache, reloaded page, closed firefox, re-opened firefox... NOTHING! If needed, I'll put a sreenshot on a hosting site to show you how page looks like... :-(


----------



## JamesM

Are you sure that there isn't any security software on the problem PC that blocks all images?  Do you see images on other websites?


----------



## debboa

JamesM said:


> Are you sure that there isn't any security software on the problem PC that blocks all images?  Do you see images on other websites?



In the meanwhile I investigated the problem: Iwas sure it came from my PC, and not from proxy, because from a collegue's PC eveything works fine (same browser, operating system, ...). Now, I took my PC home and....*It works!* So it's probably a filter from the office proxy, network firewall, etc. But why only for my PC? 
Back to your question, yes, I can see images on all other websites! 

Thanks
Alberto


----------



## JamesM

IF you're feeling brave, you could ask your IT support group why these images are not appearing at work, assuming it's okay for you to be on WordReference at work.  It may be a user-based filter and, for some reason, this particular site has images blocked based on your name.  

As I said, though, I would be cautious about asking this unless you are sure that there is no problem with you accessing WordReference at work.


----------



## debboa

JamesM said:


> IF you're feeling brave, you could ask your IT support group why these images are not appearing at work, assuming it's okay for you to be on WordReference at work.  It may be a user-based filter and, for some reason, this particular site has images blocked based on your name.
> 
> As I said, though, I would be cautious about asking this unless you are sure that there is no problem with you accessing WordReference at work.


No, I'm not so brave (mainly because IT services are outsourced, so contacts are not so direct and informal)!!!! Anyway, we have a "websense" that usually prevents access to forums (among the other categories...), but it's not based on keywords in the URL, but has a fixed list of "forbidden" websites: once I'm in WR forum, no good reason to see incomplete pages!!! And (hopefully!) no ad personam policies! 

Now I've just dowloaded and installed (strange, without need of admin password, that I don't have) Firefox 4: on Tuesday (tomorrow I'll be out of office) I'll try it!

And let you know, of course 

Thanks a lot!

A


----------



## mirx

Keyboard shortcuts Ctrl+b for bold, Ctrl+i for Italics, etc., don't work on Safari or Chrome and I can see *all *the coding in the posts. Is this the setup of the browsers or is there a compatibility conflict with WR and those browsers?

I am working on a PC.


----------



## swift

mirx said:


> Is this the setup of the browsers [...]?


Yes.


----------



## debboa

debboa said:


> No, I'm not so brave (mainly because IT services are outsourced, so contacts are not so direct and informal)!!!! Anyway, we have a "websense" that usually prevents access to forums (among the other categories...), but it's not based on keywords in the URL, but has a fixed list of "forbidden" websites: once I'm in WR forum, no good reason to see incomplete pages!!! And (hopefully!) no ad personam policies!
> 
> Now I've just dowloaded and installed (strange, without need of admin password, that I don't have) Firefox 4: on Tuesday (tomorrow I'll be out of office) I'll try it!
> 
> And let you know, of course
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> A




Hi mates,
I'm back in office and writing you through my brand new Firefox 4: *EVERYTHING IS WORKING FINE!*
I don't know why: probably some automatic updateds for Firefox ruined everything!

Thanks all fo your support
Alberto


----------



## JamesM

It's great to hear you got it fixed, whatever it was.


----------

